# ME PE Review Class in Northern Ca



## MikeR (Dec 27, 2008)

Did anyone take the ME review class in Northern California offerd by PPI? I am thinking of attending the Spring 09 session in Oakland. How's the instructor Richard Davis?


----------



## alexd (Jan 5, 2009)

MikeR said:


> Did anyone take the ME review class in Northern California offerd by PPI? I am thinking of attending the Spring 09 session in Oakland. How's the instructor Richard Davis?



I am also enrolling PPI class in Oakland. I don't know anything about the instructor but i always hear good reviews for PPI


----------



## MikeR (Jan 6, 2009)

alexd said:


> I am also enrolling PPI class in Oakland. I don't know anything about the instructor but i always hear good reviews for PPI


I have already enrolled. But I have yet to read a positive post on the PPI review classes on this forum.


----------



## Energy Efficiency Refugee (Jan 12, 2009)

MikeR said:


> Did anyone take the ME review class in Northern California offerd by PPI? I am thinking of attending the Spring 09 session in Oakland. How's the instructor Richard Davis?


I liked Davis a lot (although i am still waiting on my test results...so he could become the target of my ire). He is not going to program you to pass the test...he will provide you with a programmatic approach...the details will be up to you outside of class.

One thing is for sure...I never used to try to fit "jimmy jackin around" into conversation before that class.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 12, 2009)

I took the class with Rich Davis down in SoCal back in '07. Great class, great refresher on the material and great insight into the nature of the test. I highly recommend the PPI class, specifically from Rich... Oh yeah, I passed first try.


----------



## MikeR (Jan 13, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> I took the class with Rich Davis down in SoCal back in '07. Great class, great refresher on the material and great insight into the nature of the test. I highly recommend the PPI class, specifically from Rich... Oh yeah, I passed first try.


I am glad to hear it.

The only draw back is that the class is 10 hours per day over five Saturdays (50 hours in total). I have never atteded a 10 hour class. Boy, this going to be fun 10940623:


----------



## MikeR (Jan 13, 2009)

Shaggy,

In addtion to the review class, how many hours should one put in (self study + problem solving) to have a realistic shot at passing the PE? I'll be taking the MD depth module.

I am interested in all opinions.

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## alexd (Jan 14, 2009)

MikeR said:


> Shaggy,
> In addtion to the review class, how many hours should one put in (self study + problem solving) to have a realistic shot at passing the PE? I'll be taking the MD depth module.
> 
> I am interested in all opinions.
> ...


Great I cannot wait to meet some of you guys on this board this Saturday.


----------



## MikeR (Jan 14, 2009)

alexd said:


> Great I cannot wait to meet some of you guys on this board this Saturday.


See you on Saturday. Don't forget to download and bring the handouts/notes e-mailed by the instructor?

Mike.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 15, 2009)

MikeR said:


> Shaggy,
> In addtion to the review class, how many hours should one put in (self study + problem solving) to have a realistic shot at passing the PE? I'll be taking the MD depth module.
> 
> I am interested in all opinions.
> ...



MikeR - I believe MERM says you should put in 300 hours of total studying. I came pretty close to that, studying just about everyday for 4 months. For me, thats what it takes.


----------



## MikeR (Jan 15, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> MikeR - I believe MERM says you should put in 300 hours of total studying. I came pretty close to that, studying just about everyday for 4 months. For me, thats what it takes.


Thanks for your reply. I did see the 300 hours, hence the post.

But if I was also following a review class of say around 45 hours, what would be a realistic study schedule? My situation is that I am loaded at work and will not be able to put in 300 hours of work by April 24' 09. I am expected to put in a 50-60 hour work-week.

How does this schedule look to you Guys who went through the process of getting a PE?

Preparation time: 12 weeks.

Review class: 45 hours

Self study/review (MERM + extra reference books): 8 hours per week (total of 96 hours)

Problem solving: 8 hours per week (total of 96 hours)

Practice exams: 16 hours

[SIZE=14pt]Total number of hours (including review class) = 253 hours[/SIZE]

I am trying to be totally honest with myself. Realistically I cannot see how I can squeeze in any additional hours without turning in to a blithering idiot.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not quite sure how many hours I put in preparing for the exam, but MERM's estimate of 300 sounds about right. For me, the best preparation was doing problems... lots of em. I did all of the problems in the pertaining to the morning and all of the problems pertaining to the afternoon Machine Design from the following sources:

NCEES Sample Exam

PPI Sample Exam

6 Min Solutions

and all of the assigned problems from the PPI Practice Problems book.

I can't say I did any "studying", just digging for appropriate information on methods to solve the given problem I was on.

Long story short, just do as many problems as you can. Work efficiently, and focus on the areas that are core to the test. Don't get caught up on areas that may only have a single problem on the test. The review class will help you determine which areas these are.

Also, find my post in here in the mechanical section on my suggested tabbing method for your references. It will save you time, I guarantee.

Good Luck.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 16, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> I am not quite sure how many hours I put in preparing for the exam, but MERM's estimate of 300 sounds about right. For me, the best preparation was doing problems... lots of em. I did all of the problems in the pertaining to the morning and all of the problems pertaining to the afternoon Machine Design from the following sources:NCEES Sample Exam
> 
> PPI Sample Exam
> 
> ...



Yes -- Shaggy's method of tabbing is a definite help!! It worked for me (THanks Shaggs!)

I think with that amount of studying and working the problems you'll be ok. Just keep on it and don't take too many days off!!! You'll get out of the groove if you do.

Keep at it and good luck!


----------



## MikeR (Jan 16, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> Yes -- Shaggy's method of tabbing is a definite help!! It worked for me (THanks Shaggs!)I think with that amount of studying and working the problems you'll be ok. Just keep on it and don't take too many days off!!! You'll get out of the groove if you do.
> 
> Keep at it and good luck!



Thanks for the input. I am getting ready to "Shagg the MERM" as I am typing this post. My Ol Lady is right now at office depot getting the durable post it tabs :th_rockon:


----------



## Energy Efficiency Refugee (Jan 17, 2009)

So i ended up passing and i know it is because of Rich...i probably did about 60 hours of studying outside of class total...the majority of that the week before the test... :laugh:


----------

